# Turtle Creek Gathering info



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here is the camping info for the Western Basin Spring Gathering. If you are positive you are going to be able to make it, I would call sooner, rather than later to reserve a camping spot, and, or a dock space.









Turtle Creek Camping

6338 N. Humphrey Road Oak Harbor, Ohio 43449
419-898-7745







Campsites are available for the Western Basin Spring Outing, some with electricity.



Site with electric is $17 a night



Site without electric is $12 a night. 



Boat launching fee is $5 per day.* 



Dry-dock (land storage) is $3 per day (or night)



Overnight dock mooring is $15 per night



Note:

Turtle Creek suggests reserving your campsite early as the sites with electric are limited. Reservations require 50% down payment for the full amount of time reserved.



*Turtle Creek requires that you pull your boat out of the water and not tie up to any vacant dock space when you come back in unless you have reserved an overnight berth. The $5 launch fee will apply each time the ramp is used. If you launch twice in a day, the charge will be $10.



Please note that there are NO REFUNDS





A complete set of Camping and Marina rules are available when you check in upon arrival.

The following are a few of what I consider are the rules you should be aware of at this time.



1) No boats allowed in camping area

2) One car per campsite or dock

3) Only one camping unit per site 

4) No mini-bikes, go-carts, ATVs or scooters

5) No loud noises after 10 pm. Complete silence and lights out at 11 pm.

6) Pets must be tied. Do not tie animals to trees.

7) NO FIREWOOD is to be brought in from an outside source. Low cost firewood is available from Turtle Creek.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

As the gathering gets closer, I will make a thread for a headcount of those that will be there for sure, empty seats available for boatless fishermen, and a headcount of boatless fishermen that plan to fill those empty seats.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

? about no boats in camping area. I usually sleep in back of the truck and get a site with electricity to charge the batteries in the boat. So from what you have posted this is not allowed? Where can you charge if that is the case?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Turtle Creek Marina. 419-898-7745 . Try calling around 8:30/9:30am and again around 4/5pm.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

GO FISH said:


> ? about no boats in camping area. I usually sleep in back of the truck and get a site with electricity to charge the batteries in the boat. So from what you have posted this is not allowed? Where can you charge if that is the case?


You could rent a dock with an electric hookup...that way, you can charge overnight and NOT pay to launch each day...!


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

You dont have to pay to launch fee everyday, buy you would still have to pay the $15 dock fee per night.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey het . do you think i can lanch my boat there hooked to the back of
RV. i have never tryed it befor . because we are bringing it with us ,
i dont now how steap the ramps up there are.

thanks jim


----------



## shark59er (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't like their rules ($5 a launch regardless) but I guess they are for a purpose. The ramps are good and you won't have any trouble launching unless it's real crowded. Good cleaning station right in front of the ramp. Plenty of room. Concerning the rules, sometimes I might launch 3 times a day. I like to take a break and come in to eat a good lunch. There are a few ramps around that will write you a ticket that you have paid to launch and you can come in, go eat and go back out.

Shark


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

jimbobber said:


> hey het . do you think i can lanch my boat there hooked to the back of
> RV. i have never tryed it befor . because we are bringing it with us ,
> i dont now how steap the ramps up there are.
> 
> thanks jim


Jim,
My father launched his 21 ft. cuddy there for years using either his 32ft or 34 ft. class A's. It should not be a problem.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fisherman261 said:


> You dont have to pay to launch fee everyday, buy you would still have to pay the $15 dock fee per night.


That's correct...so you would pay $15/day to dock and be able to charge your batteries as oppose to $5/day to launch daily without charging the batteries. Also, I do believe renting a dock includes your launch fee. I look at it as paying $10/day to have the ability to charge your batteries.


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

How many miles from the Bay Bridge would you say Turtle Creek is? 


Thanks


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks hook & book . i didnt want to get up there and have to ask someone to do it for me .not that nobody would lol . man i cant what . oh by the way we mite have room for 1or 2 seats open .and i need to get some of those 
PURPLE HAIR GIGGGGGGGGGGGGGG,s


thanks again jim


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks hook & book . i didnt want to get up there and have to ask someone to do it for me .not that nobody would lol . man i cant what . oh by the way we mite have room for 1or 2 seats open .and i need to get some of those 
PURPLE HAIR JIGGGGGGGGGGGGGG,s


thanks again jim


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Two Hip said:


> How many miles from the Bay Bridge would you say Turtle Creek is?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Approximately 20 miles...


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Turtle Creek, IMHO, is one of the better ramps in the area...and the people are Top Notch as well...


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Krusty is right - my mapping program shows from the Danbury rd exit just over the bridge to Humphrey rd is 18.6 miles.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Guys,
I know I saw it somewhere on the thread, but I can't find the dates for this gathering. I am looking forward to fishing the reefs for the first time this year and want to book a spot so I can learn from all of you pros! Thanks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The dates are set for Saturday, April 21st, and Sunday, April 22nd. 

Me and Shortdrift and a few others are going to arrive Friday afternoon, and stay 'till Monday afternoon. Anyone else that wants to do so is more than welcome to.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

jimbobber said:


> hey het . do you think i can lanch my boat there hooked to the back of
> RV.


If not, we'll hook your boat up to my truck and dump it in.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Is there a protected area to fish if the waves are too big for the small boats like mine?


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey thanks thats probably what I'll do. I would not need a campsite with electricity that way.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Hook, my understanding is that it is 5 bucks to launch and 15 bucks for the night. Total 20 bucks. Not sure though. Does it really matter. Man I just hope we get some decent weather. If it looks like 40 degrees and rain, I'll probably stay home. Maybe its about time to start praying to the weather Gods on this one!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> Hey Hook, my understanding is that it is 5 bucks to launch and 15 bucks for the night. Total 20 bucks. Not sure though. Does it really matter. Man I just hope we get some decent weather. If it looks like 40 degrees and rain, I'll probably stay home. Maybe its about time to start praying to the weather Gods on this one!


im already having a hard time convincing my party. saying that the water will be too cold..which in turn will make the ambient air too cold..especially if theres rain..looks like im going to have to get sneeky


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> Hey Hook, my understanding is that it is 5 bucks to launch and 15 bucks for the night. Total 20 bucks. Not sure though. Does it really matter. Man I just hope we get some decent weather. If it looks like 40 degrees and rain, I'll probably stay home. Maybe its about time to start praying to the weather Gods on this one!


I'm pretty sure that's the way it was at Fenwick in the past. Maybe/maybe not the same at Turtle, but I sure would ask that first day.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> im already having a hard time convincing my party. saying that the water will be too cold..which in turn will make the ambient air too cold..especially if theres rain..looks like im going to have to get sneeky


EZ,
Tell your party we're going fishing...not swimming. Besides, 40 degrees and a little rain makes for good walleye fishing. I just hope and pray the wind will be kind that weekend.  

BTW...those boys from Wisconsin and Iowa think it's a spring warmup by coming down to Ohio to fish.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

kgone and I are ready........ we have "built in insulation".....



Frank


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Pigsticker-

There really is no protected area up by the reefs, but the fishing is pretty close to shore. If you get south winds, you may be OK - we were up there mid April last year, and the west and north winds made for some pretty nasty conditions.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah I fished up there this spring it was pretty snotty and cold out, fishing wasnt that good either, we where in a Lund Baron and got soaked on the way in, That Baron is a beast too.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Work Vacation calendar blocked out for Thurs-Tues the weekend of 4/21 .... I'd say I am committed.... Not sure about my party size yet but if I can I will provide seat(s) on my boat .... as we get closer I will post my seats available


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone fishing small boats, just remember, that the weather doesn't even have to be nasty for the water to get rough. The shallow water and the number of boats end up making even the calmest day a choppy one. Your best bet is to be the first out, and if you're just looking for limits, it usually also makes you the first in. Just a bit of advice. Chances of a calm day are fairly slim considering the prevailing winds that time of year tend to be north to north east.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey het thanks for the help on the launching bet . we will probably be there late fri. nite .we are going to get a dock . do they have parking at the dock like they do at finwick . for the RV .  


thanks again jim


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Foul weather suit? CHECK. Tennis rack to beat off the small fish? CHECK.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm game for the weekend trip. I will need to find a seat


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

I will have a open seat but not sure what time I will be up there. Hetfield will do a head count later.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Seeing that this is a camping weekend, fish on and myself will probably have an open seat, it's tough to get people to commit to camping but we love it and actually havent done a camping trip with a boat in probably 3 years. Man this should be one hell of a time.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i will have 5 lbs of keilbasa and 5lbs of smokies ready....for this weekend... couple of cigars.

and one cooler of beer... and a bottle of vodka ......before bed time of course...

and i have a feeling i should bring plenty of single dollar bills LOL...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ohh yeah forgot about the singles, I know where you mind is at Frank, good job as usual. I'm pumped about this trip if we can't find the hogs someone will and I hope they share. I have a good feeling about where those females will be....The fish Frank not the other females we KNOW where they will be.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i was thinking of texas hold'em ,not texas lap dancing ,ur dirty ol' man....hardy har har..


Frank


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

So I see how this will go ... y'all are going to drink and have relations and get up late ..... 

Meanwhile out on the water Het, Lundy, 2006 Angler of the year and I will be figuring out the pattern to the big fish ... then the Late to the Water Partying group will hit the water hung over and sore wanting to know what the working big fish set up is .... i see how this works ....lmao ... 

So het and company I say we get out early and have em bring out hot breakfast for us non-drinkin fishin folk.... that's Hot eggs over easy, homefries, bacon and coffee for me.... 

I can be bribed with food!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

If they go to the nudie bar the night before they'll becoming out with some "HOT EGGS", but I aint eatin "em"!! hehehehe


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL... bribery with food....

"relations"dont have to take alot of time or money.. with *non-significants* 20 bucks 10 minutes. a few BS lines and thank you- good night... *fishin* is more important on this trip

well sleep is overrated.... so if we have to and *will* pull an all nighter... depending on weather....... first morning is *no* nonsense..... on the water by 5:50 am..jig until 9 .. than breakfast....go back, than troll.... than eat again... then jig again... eat alot more.... than drink... and eat .. ...than we will see where my dough goes...

frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I don't think we will need there help anyways, we are master trollers of the universe LOL, just joking, man is there going to be some ball busting going on, by the time we get home we will all be black and blue. 

naked ladies and egg liden walleye, AHH what a weekend, Ohh and cold beer. We're still young man our gas tanks are bigger than all your's. LOL


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh yeah this will be like a second deer camp for folks who partake in them ... folks gettin ribbed for bringin home dinks .... empty handed... coming back smelling like sheephead or was that from the previous nights encounter .... 

I can't wait! This will be a hoot!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Probaby the night before. LOL.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Newby to the board. Was searching the net for the coordinates for the mouth of Turtle Creek for my GPS and came across this thread. Sounds like a good time. I've never launched form that site so don't know anything about the area. Always went out with my brother-in-law. Missed last year all together, he was in Iraq. But I did manage to fish the Maumee a couple times. Not the same. Just picked up my own boat before the New Year. It's not a "Walleye Boat", but it will be when I'm through with it. Now if the weather would just cooperate and let me out to work on it.

Just stopped by to say HI to some fellow Erie anglers. Best of luck, and just maybe I'll see you on Turtle Creek.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard eyesman, did you find the coordinates?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. You too Het. Gathered some coordinates from maptech.com, but they conflict with some "Fishing Spot Finder" coordinates for Davis Besse on lakeeriesportfishing.com. It's showing the Davis Besse fishing spot waypoint South and slightly West of the mouth of Turtle Creek. I have a Matrix 20 and am using Humminbird's download software to enter my info. Everything else looks like it belongs except that. Could it be the Davis Besse fishing spot is actually *IN* Turtle Creek? That would explain everything. My unit doesn't have the mapping feature, just the GPS, so I can't actually see where that waypoint lands. Guess I'll find out when I get there. 

I've entered most of the reefs, islands, and other info points farther west. I'm sure I'll be entering more once I get there. It'll be a interesting piloting my own boat on Erie this year instead of just going along for the ride. I always thought my old boat was too small.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Entrance to Turtle Creek N41 36.992 W83 07.711 
...


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

I have a waypoint for the mouth of Turtle Creek on my computer at home. If no one else responds before I get home tonight, I'll post if for you.

Oops - reel posted it while I was typing.

And welcome to the site!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info *reel*. The coordinates I'd found were only a couple seconds off from yours (I input yours). The waypoint where they say they catch fish by Davis Besse must be IN Turtle Creek. Their coordinates are N41 36.50 W83 04.80 . It just confused me for a moment. I think I'm ok now.LOL. Thanks again.

And thanks for the offer *cw*. You posted just as I was. Must be a popular spot. Haven't been there yet. 

I know one of the spots we launched at was Meinke (sp?). I don't see it on the map. Anyone know where this is?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I found Meinke!


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

eyesman_01 said:


> Thanks for the info *reel*. The coordinates I'd found were only a couple seconds off from yours (I input yours). The waypoint where they say they catch fish by Davis Besse must be IN Turtle Creek. Their coordinates are N41 36.50 W83 04.80 . It just confused me for a moment. I think I'm ok now.LOL. Thanks again.
> 
> And thanks for the offer *cw*. You posted just as I was. Must be a popular spot. Haven't been there yet.
> 
> I know one of the spots we launched at was Meinke (sp?). I don't see it on the map. Anyone know where this is?


 
That way point is 0.3 miles off shore northeast of Davis Besse.

Here is also a large collection of GPS #'s i put together.



Larry


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry *Lapatt* those coordinates are N41 36.50 W83 7.80 not 4.80. Rented fingers. My bad.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Lepatt*, now *THAT'S* a list!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, I got this thread off track. It's that tunnel vision thing ((((<walleye<)))) we all have this time of year. :B Just got excited about getting the info. Have a lot to do to the latest boat to get it ready. If the fishing gods are in my favor I'll see you all at Turtle Creek.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I spoke with the fishing GODs last night. They said you are clear to go.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't speak to the Gods last night. Probably have a good conversation with them tonite though! lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> I didn't speak to the Gods last night. Probably have a good conversation with them tonite though! lol



Are you going to see them play at the Main Street Saloon?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like a plan! Maybe do a little :T for some!# but i'll probably get :S !!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

LMAO Married life has taught me to forget what that is like.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

wow what way of putting that... :T for !# NIce, LOL 

ya know.... i thought it would be cheaper once i settled down.... *wrong...*

i tried to calculate how much i spend when i was single Vs. having a signifacant other... and the costs the same......

Oh well..... just gotta find a sugar momma i guess....(i have one in training now)LOL..


frank


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

We might need air boats with this cold the ice might still be on the lake.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

We'll just put a piece of angle iron on the front of my boat to use as an icebreaker. I've seen em do it around here if the main lake is open but ice is still at the landing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

I would be affraid of it ripping a hole on the sides. I fish for a alum. boat. I will just wait and let hetfieldinn go first. He already has a scratch on his new boat.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I was just kidding. I fish aluminum too and I think these guys are nuts when I see them do it. Granted, the ice isn't that thick, but you never know whats there. Even with this blizzard we're about to get, I'm still hoping to be out on the lake by late March/early April to work out any bugs in this boat before the gathering. She's been sitting for a few years.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

well only time will tell...... im looking outside right now out of the offfice and man its comming down.....

well all we can do is get ready.... sharpen them hooks and get organize yur boxes boys!...


frank


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

You know, I have got to be the luckiest man alive, with the best wife an outdoor man could have. My friends find it hard to find time to go fishing, hunting, camping, etc., without their wives pitching a fit. When I want to go camping, hunting, fishing... even the outings lasting a few days or more, my wife tells me to go... get the he!! out of the house. She enjoys the time and house to herself. 

Hey guys, I'm in!!! As long as the finances hold up. And I'll do everything in my power to make sure they do. I've got at least a couple more trips to the lake planned before then. Think I'll make it a 4 or 5 day outing though. Het, you guys said you'll be there Friday. I'll probably beat you there. With taking that many days, I'll probably be by myself. Either way, I will probably have room for 2-4 in my boat.

Now if this snow and ice would just go away. 

See y'all there!

Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

It suppost to be above freezing on wed. Come on spring I know you can hear me.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Amen Tbuzz....... Lets go spring the boat is coming outta storage on march 12th and maden voyage for the 07 season will be first chance after that


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Got my order place for a few upgrades and one week install and I will be tearing it up. Might have to be ice I'm tear but something will be tearing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a little early to put forth definite plans, but as of now I will probably arrive there on Wednesday the 11th and will fish through Monday Morning the 16th.

I think I have a full boat on Saturday and Sunday the 14th and 15th, 

As this gets closer I'll post and see if anyone would like to go out with me on the 11, 12, or 13th if I have room in the boat.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

You going the weekend before the gathering to scout for us?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> You going the weekend before the gathering to scout for us?


Yes, I heard there was a big group of rowdy's that were going to be there the next weekend, trying to stay ahead of that group 

Actually I probably will be there the week before the outing.

However I will also be arriving on Wednesday the 18th of the outing week and fishing through Monday the 23rd


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the OGF gang. Rain or shine it sounds like it'll be a blast.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Yes, I heard there was a big group of rowdy's that were going to be there the next weekend, trying to stay ahead of that group


Kim,
Who you callin' rowdy's ?? I will keep it low key I promise, I can't speak for others though !


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Me, Shortdrift, and CW261 will also be at Turtle Creek the weekend before the outing, and the weekend after.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Sooooo, will anyone be there the weekend of the 7th-8th...???
I'm shooting for the 5th-8th providind the ice has cleared.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm hoping to be out there a couple times before the outing, but i don't know exactly when. Maybe I'll see you guys out there then. What channel do you monitor?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Sooooo, will anyone be there the weekend of the 7th-8th...???
> I'm shooting for the 5th-8th providind the ice has cleared.



Rodney, if it's fishable, I'll be there. The ole lady is already boo hoo-ing about being a fisher widow soon.

Count me in. When the ice clears, your phone will be ringing. That goes for all of yous (if I have your number).


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Easter weekend I will be out some where. Wife will be out of town.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I will be out there as soon as the _cxe *ergs are gone.
Dont want to chance hiting a berg with my new outboard.
Got my new trolling plate in the mail today. So drift in the morning and troll in the afternoon.*_


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

hey i would love to get out there and fish with you guys, if anybody has a boat and would like a tag-along, im game, and for those who are pretty far away i wouldnt mind taking a short trip over and checking out the conditions for you.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I was just checking some tourney schedules, the MWC East divison is fishing a lake erie/detroit river tourney this same weekend of our outing I can reasonably assume they will be fishing the same areas as we will be if the boundries allow... 

If you guys see boats with stickers on there motor, yellow I believe, give them there space and don't crawl up there behind for a trolling pass or worse sneak in front of them, go find your own fish or keep your distance. 

Just be considerate of them out there lots of very helpfull guys on OGF fish these tourney's, they are fishing for a bunch of cash and someone carelessly blowing through at 30-50 mph is just down right rude not only to the guys in the tourny but anyone out there. 

You don't have to listen to me, I just wanted to throw it out there so everyone knows to look out for them, that's all. 

And no I don't fish MWC I'll be fishing and partying with you guys from OGF.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If they're considerate to me, I'll do the same. If one of them blows by me while trolling or jigging, it's grounds for a chuckwagon.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> If they're considerate to me, I'll do the same. If one of them blows by me while trolling or jigging, it's grounds for a chuckwagon.


Ditto...Respect is a mutual thing in my book...! 
But I DO hear what you're saying there Kevin.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Chances are they will be trolling by the time we get to trolling cause we'll be jiggin at first light, most of the teams won't bother with jiggin unless they can't get em trolling first thing in the morning, or unless they want to get there 5 quick then go for an upgrade depends on there strategy. 


I was just throwing it out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Talk about respect. I got jump three postion at the hawg fest. Next time I might think I am in trouble and let loose some old flares.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Me, Shortdrift, and CW261 will also be at Turtle Creek the weekend before the outing, and the weekend after.


I guess since thats where my boat will be starting in April so will I. I am not planning on getting it wet until 4/10-4/15 though. We always seem to get a pre tax day freeze. 

That is of course if I have a tow vehicle safe to haul it. Some numnut took out 4 cars in a pile up yesterday. I was car #2 counting from the front back. It screwed up my hitch and bumper. 9 people involved 4 went to the hospital. Glad to be in a full size yukon xl ... all I got was a sore head neck and back.

I am off the week of 3/26-3/30 and I am planning on fishing and doing some work on the boat


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

any of you guys fishing the wbsa tourny on april 1st out of fenwick marina? - i fished 2 tourneys last year (vermillon and hawg fest) and got hooked - going to fish all there tourneys this year. if not ill see you guys at the gathering (i think fenwick is pretty close to turtle creek, have never been there - launched out of turtle quite a bit last year - limits every time - cant wait for another great year.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I am sending in my entry today, they have 10 spots left for the April 1st tourney I hope it gets there in time, I know Blue Dolphin is fishing with his son Nicholas and Jim Stedke and Steven Carlson are also on a team. 
I will fish at least 3 to get in on points but hopfully get to fish all of them.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we should set a vhf ch just for ogf for the weekend.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I paid by paypal on sat for the April fools days tourney. I saw Kevin said he mailed his so I figured if I did mine paypal I might be able to bump him out to elimainate the competion before the competion I was going to wait but sounded like it will be full by this week.

Scott


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

As of right now there are 3 spots left for the Fenwick tourney.. We will be taking teams in order of entry with postmarks getting preference over date signed p on Pay Pal or cash entry's. Example: A snail mail entry on Friday will take a lower number than a Pay Pal on Saturday. That makes it fair for those without computers. You should be alright Scott but Kevin (Don't know which Kevin you mean) may be ahead of you if he sent his in the day before by snail mail. We'll post a roster when we see what comes in the mail the next couple of days. I expect it to be a full field by Tuesday if not Monday.

FYI: We also have a good start (almost a 1/2 field) on the May tourney out of Lakevue.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Mine should have been postmarked by friday or saturday at the latest, Marc..Scott was refferring to me most likely.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

KeV ours was post mardked FRIDAY.... SO WE SHOULD BE GOOD BUDDY!


Van that's a good point =we should have a dedicated channel for out get together.... 68 mabey one one up ot down??


frank


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Me and Ron discussed the dedicated channel for the outing. We'll pick one so we all have a better chance of keeping in contact with each other.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Picking a dedicated channel for our outing is cool as it should reduce the amount of cross chatter among others on the water however, I pose another thought.

For all of those attending the outing or regulars on Erie, do you use the same handle on your radio that you use on this site...does it make sense to share that info or is it too public to put that info out here...for example, my site name is fugarwi7, but my boat handle is "Lumberjack". I am just curious if there is some way to share the information without throwing it out there for all to see? Any thoughts?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hook-N-Book here...!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i'm a freyedknot


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Just call out for Walleye Guy


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Eyesman here.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My boat name is different too. But I will answer to fishingguy.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Most people just call for Kgone or Fishon when calling us on on the boat. 

sometimes I talk to people sometimes people talk to Frank depends who's calling who and who said what on OGF.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Has a date been set for this event? I clicked on the first post expecting to find who/what/when/where but only found camping info.


----------



## Tmoney (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like Saturday April 21st and Sunday April 22nd


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

jim:G here . but i havent picked out a name for my new boat yet 

wheres the list ,id like know how will be out there 

are we having a big fish contest


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just checked with Camp Perry and they re FULL!! that weekend. 
What's the next closest place to try? Nothing fancy, something dry and warm is fine Closest motel?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just made reservations at the Best Western in Port Clinton. total for 2 night for 2 beds $84.19 plus tax - total $94.71. If anyone want to reserve a room there Friday and Saturday night let me know and I'll send you a link to orbitz. I did a google search and this rate was way lower than most all rooms anywhere. easy on off of Rt.2 and looks about 10-15 miles from Turtle creek. you can also cancel up to 6:00 PM on the 19th. if the weather goes south. Nice place with contential breakfast included. 
I'll tell you the cheaper rooms are going fast with several motels full already.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

I was finally able to get ahold of someone at Turtle Creek to reserve a site. They are really hard to get ahold of. I can't wait - I'm going through withdrawals!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Rugged SeaHorse and I have reserved a site for Friday and Saturday night. There's a small chance I may be sent out of town for work, but I'm 90% sure I'll be there.

This way Dale M can yell at me in person about having to moderate my posts...


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm, Does everyone have to call and reserve something? I never did this before but am attending this. Do I have to do anything, or do I just show up? And, is this going to be a for sure thing, even if its raining the whole weekend?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Fisherman419 said:


> Hmm, Does everyone have to call and reserve something? I never did this before but am attending this. Do I have to do anything, or do I just show up? And, is this going to be a for sure thing, even if its raining the whole weekend?


If you want a place to stay you should call and reserve a hotel room. Are you bringing a boat ? A camper ? Rain won't stop the walleye from biting, it is the wind, lightning/thunderstorms that will keep us off the lake.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I have been sacrificing !#'s in the back yard for good weather! My nieghbor is about ready to call the cops, but I think he is too scared! Don't worry just kidding. (or am I)?????:B


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I didnt know it was squirrels to be sacraficed i thought it was cats no wonder i been getting the bad eye from the neighbors


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> If you want a place to stay you should call and reserve a hotel room. Are you bringing a boat ? A camper ? Rain won't stop the walleye from biting, it is the wind, lightning/thunderstorms that will keep us off the lake.


I am bringing a camper. Het said to come and someone would let me and my dad come on their boat with them.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sure someone will have boat space for you, Fisherman419. We may, but I wouldn't want to subject you to our newbness.  

In any case, I'm attaching a chart of the reef complex for anyone who wants it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

COmmodore 64 said:


> In any case, I'm attaching a chart of the reef complex for anyone who wants it.


i cant open it up. says insufficient data.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Works for me. Nice chart. I'm sure it will help some of the guys coming up that are not overly familiar with the area.


I will start a new thread to try and get a headcount of those that plan on attending that are bringing boats that may have an empty seat and that are willing to let someone jump aboard their vessel.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

ez, do you have Adobe Reader installed? Need it for that file. I had no problem. 

Het, Just got my boat back together today. Need to put gas in it and take it for a test spin. I still plan on being there Friday with my boat. Unless someone surprises me and gets some time off, I'll probably have room for 2 in my boat. I'm a newbie on the reefs too, so newbies are welcome to test the waters with me, or someone experienced is welcome to help lead the way.

Hoping to get out there in the next week or two before the outing also.

Oh yeh, I've been wanting to ask... being out there 4 days, am I allowed to bring 4 days catch home with me, or is it like here... 2 days limit in posession?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

You can take 1 limit per day over a 4 days period. Just make sure they're cleaned and packaged each day. And by no means do you want the cleaned fish aboard your boat or anywhere near it. 

BTW...I'll be there this Thursday and I know it's going to be really crappy.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeh, I remember in an earlier post someone mentioned a place that will store them for you for .10/lb/day(?). Sounds like the deal for me, then just pick 'em all up on my way home. Of course, minus what I eat at the outing.


----------



## tenrds (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave here, ten rounds is both my handle and the boats name. Looking forward to the gathering. I won't plan on camping out, but may end up sleeping in the back end of my truck by the sounds of what I've read, and the fact of my handle I'm not one to miss an opportunity to fish, no matter what pain I have inflicted on myself from a previous nite, so regardless, I will be there before the sun on saturday if the weather allows. I'm not sure if I will have a boat full or not. Me and my crew are less then a half hour drive, so I won't get commits until very shortly before hand. 

Allright, looking forward to meeting fellow ogf'ers. 

Tenrds
silver over black 02' Lund Tyee


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dale I will probably be staying there as well, I stayed there for a week when I was a co angler in a FLW event in 2005 and this past weekend for LEWT I like staying there, nick's bar next door, big boy across the street and plenty of other things nearby. and they have some spots to park a boat, in the back parking lot you can run an extention cord out of the window and hook the boat up to charge it.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope we are having a campfire. Now did I read somewhere that we cannot bring our own firewood?


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

You can not bring your owm firewood - has to do with the spread of the emerald ash borer or some other pest.

They will have firewood available at a reasonable price - although I have a bunch of my own I need to burn up.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll be there, and more than likely have 2 with me. Would like to make it a 3 day event, but work schedules will dictate that and I won't be able to make that call until midweek of the event. Will there be a need for a fish fryer????


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Captain Kevin,

If you have a fryer, I'd say bring it. I would like to have a fish fry (if the fish cooperate) on Saturday evening. I will be bringing a fryer, and with the amount of people that are penciled in to show up, I would say we are going to need a couple of them.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Alright!! Now we're talkin'!!! I'll pick-up some tater's we'll all pitch in some fish, and do up some fine eatin'.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Alright fellas if this weather sticks we will have a few days of stable weather the wind should be out of the S or another Southerly direction, all I can say is I hope it sticks and if and when it does fishing will be unbelieveable for jigging and trolling and will also make good for campfire weather. 


Tue
Apr 17 Partly Cloudy 
46°/36° 10% 
10 % 

Wed
Apr 18 Partly Cloudy 
48°/39° 10% 
10 % 


Thu
Apr 19 Mostly Cloudy 
49°/38° 10% 
10 % 

Fri
Apr 20 Sunny 
55°/45° 10% 
10 % 

Sat
Apr 21 Partly Cloudy 
54°/41° 10% 
10 %


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i hope "mother Nature" doesn't throw around anymore attitude or hissy fits and decide to screw us again with this bogus weather.....

mabey, we can bribe her... works on every other woman i know..LOL


Frank


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm hoping it clears up soon. I have to get the boat out before I go up.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

That Forecast Looks Perfect, Lets Hope It Holds.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Got One said:


> That Forecast Looks Perfect, Lets Hope It Holds.


My thoughts exactly. I'm sooo looking forward to this.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm dying here in Buckeye Country (Columbus). The weather for Erie always turns to crap on my days off! We'll be at the gathering from Friday thru Sunday. 

Has there been any thought to designating a couple of radio channels for the event and more particularly for those of us who are basically clueless? 

Also, if the weather should turn bad, what are your suggestions for getting some fishing in? We are coming rain or shine - gale or calm and NEED TO FISH!!!!!!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, we were suppsoed to have been up next week Tuesday to Saturday. Since I have one person coming out of state and with the weather forecast looking pretty crappy for the first half of next week, we elected to come up a week later so we will miss the festivities. 

Anyone going to be up there the 25th through the 28th? We are staying at Beach Cliff on Catabwa.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

If the weather is really crappy, I may try fishing for Crappie in the Sandusky Bay or something over at Dempsey State Park.

It's been a LONG time for me, but I know they used ot hammer Crappie and WHite Bass off the old train bridge too.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I have not been able to get on water to check out my new GPS/Fishfinder and without those 2 things i don't want to go on the big water. Good luck to everyone who does get to go out 
Ron


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

C'mon, you've got all week.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> C'mon, you've got all week.


That's what I was thinking. There will also be approximately 28 boats in our group, so you'll most likely be fishing around other members from the site.

Fishfinders and GPS units these days are pretty much turn them on, and go. I can understand that you'd like to familiarize yourself the units before going on the big pond, but if you've been looking forward to making the trip, I wouldn't let it sway your decision to come up and have fun. I'm sure boats will be going out in groups, so you'll always have someone close by.

If you want to, you can shadow me in your boat, and we can fish the same areas. We'd really like to have you at the gathering.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

sounds like a good time, I'll be up either friday eve or early Saturday morning.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

All you have to know for the first few times using GPS is how to store a waypoint.Once you get to the mouth of Turtle creek all you have to do is hit the save waypoint button and remember what the number of that waypoit is.1-several hundred. When you sre ready to come back in all you have to do is bring up that waypoint and hit the go to button.And bingo,now you know where home is. COME ON CLEAN WATER AND HUNGRY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ERIE REBEL said:


> All you have to know for the first few times using GPS is how to store a waypoint.Once you get to the mouth of Turtle creek all you have to do is hit the save waypoint button and remember what the number of that waypoit is.1-several hundred. When you sre ready to come back in all you have to do is bring up that waypoint and hit the go to button.And bingo,now you know where home is. COME ON CLEAN WATER AND HUNGRY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats what i'm talking about!!! LETS GIT_R_DUN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Latest offshore forcast----looking grrrrreat boys, and maybe some girls, should be good some good fishing I can't wait to sling into some more :B while :T 

FRIDAY
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTH. WAVES
2 FEET OR LESS. 

SATURDAY
NORTH WINDS LESS THAN 10 KNOTS BECOMING EAST. WAVES
2 FEET OR LESS.

Below is Catawba's forcast out west there saying mind south winds, should be very calm all weekend, man is this going to be good. 

Apr 20 Mostly Sunny 
60&#176;/41&#176; 10&#37; 
10 % 

Sat
Apr 21 Sunny 
64&#176;/46&#176; 10% 
10 % 

Sun
Apr 22 Mostly Sunny 
66&#176;/54&#176; 10% 
10 %


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Latest offshore forcast----looking grrrrreat boys, and maybe some girls, should be good some good fishing I can't wait to sling into some more :B while :T
> 
> FRIDAY
> NORTHEAST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTH. WAVES
> ...


Great News!

I will be up Friday in the early evening to pitch my tent. Seahorse is out of town, and won't be able to get in till saturday morning and we have a few things to do on his boat, so I doubt we will make the early rush to jig the reefs on Saturday morning.  

We have to rig his depthfinder/GPS before we can hit the water.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll be up friday but probably won't fish till saturday morning, I could care less about the jig bite when my 14 is swimming around someonwhere. if we smash em trolling then I will jig late evening for fun.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I got my Team OGF window sticker so now I can fool everyone into thinking I know what Im doing! BUT now Im a member of the sticker posse! Maybe at Fenwick we could have a sticker swap meet??LOL


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I thought you where anti-nascar? LOL is it on the boat or truck, if your a real member of OGF should be on both, or are you being a poser? LOL


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

just the truck


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I like the sticker swap I will bring some of the old school scratch and sniffs


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

lets fish and eat and drink already!





frank


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> I'll be up friday but probably won't fish till saturday morning, I could care less about the jig bite when my 14 is swimming around someonwhere. if we smash em trolling then I will jig late evening for fun.


ditto for rex and i...should get in around 5 or 6 pm fri. SWEET!!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be there Friday morning. Hopefully get some time in on the lake that afternoon. First trip of the year and I want to make the most of it. My brother-in-law is wanting to come up friday night or saturday morning and bring his boat too. Might be another seat there, but I won't speak for him. It's a sorry sight to see grown men get giddy. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a question for those that are jiggin'. Are you gonna tip with minnies or not? IMO it can't hurt can it?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be grabbin some minnies. If they don't like it one way we'll try the other.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

By tommorow the lake will be in awesome condition...shoot it's really good now, sunday the whole lake will be clean AWESOME. :B :B :B :B 

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.07109.1657.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Pigsticker - Are you going to be up there this weekend? I'm the guy that bought the rod from you - looks us up if you go!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Playbouy, im going to be up Fri morning at about 8ish. Fishing with Eyesman01 in the morning. You might not recognize me now that I got rid of the Grizzly Adams and went back to clean cut. See you there!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Guys have a great time and a safe one too...wish I could make it but will be up the week of the 30th. Looking forward to reading the post trip posts!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Good Luck To All. Sounds Like A Great Time. But I'll Be Down South Chasing Turkeys. I'll Be Ready For Them Eyes Next Weekend.
Have Fun, Be Safe


----------

